# كل اللهجات: استخدام معكوس



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
في اللهجة العراقية تستخدم الكلمات المعروفة لمناداة أو مخاطبة الأقارب نفسها من قبل الطرفين ، فالأصل في هذه الكلمات أن يستخدمها الأدنى رتبة مع من هو أعلى منه ، ولكن نجد أن الأعلى رتبة يستخدمها أيضا - استخداما معكوسا - لمناداة من هو أدنى منه ، فكلمة (بابا) مثلا ، يستخدمها الإبن أو البنت عند مخاطبة أبيهما ، ويستخدمها الأب كذلك عند مخاطبتهما ، وهكذا بالنسبة للكلمات الأخرى : (ماما ، جدو ، جدة ، بيبي ، عمو ، عمة ، خالو ، خالة) ..
لا أدري بالنسبة للبلدان العربية الأخرى ، هل يوجد في لهجاتها مثل هذا الاستخدام أم لا ؟


----------



## نبيل عكرود

في المغرب أيضا لكن بنسب متفاوتة


----------



## Mahaodeh

الفلسطينيون يفعلون ذلك أحيانا ولكن بدرجة أقل من العراقيين


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> الفلسطينيون يفعلون ذلك أحيانا ولكن بدرجة أقل من العراقيين


هذا الشيء شائع جدًا في فلسطين، بحيث أنني أستصعب تصوّر أنه أشيع بكثير في العراق.


----------



## Mejeed

هل هنالك تفسير لهكذا استخدام ؟ 
كيف بدأ وكيف انتشر ؟ 
هل هو دخيل من لغة أخرى ؟ 
أنا لا أجد له أثرا في العربية الفصحى  .


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> هذا الشيء شائع جدًا في فلسطين، بحيث أنني أستصعب تصوّر أنه أشيع بكثير في العراق.



حسنا، لقد فكرت في الموضوع ورأيت أنني حكمت بمعلومات غير محايدة (كنت مراهقة حين كنت في العراق، وبالتالي كان الكل يخاطبني بالاستخدام المعكوس بما فيها الأغراب كصاحب الدكان أو سائق الباص). أسحب ملاحظتي الأولى بسبب عدم تواجد معلومات كافية لإثباتها




Mejeed said:


> هل هنالك تفسير لهكذا استخدام ؟



لا أعرف تفسيرا رسميا، ولكنني أظن أنه بدأ كصيغة تحبب للصغار، ثم انتشر
لاحظ أنه يُقال للصغار أكثر مما يقال للكبار، ولاحظ كيف حين يكون الوالدان غاضبين، يناديان الطفل باسمه لا بالاستخدام المعكوس



Mejeed said:


> هل هو دخيل من لغة أخرى ؟



لم اسمع بلغة أخرى تفعل مثل هذا، ولكن حتى وإن كانت هناك لغة أخرى تعكس الاستخدام هكذا، فهذا لا يعنى أنه دخيل، قد تكون اللغة الأخرى تأثرت بالعربية، أو قد يكون الاستخدام في اللغتين نشأ بصورة منفصلة.



Mejeed said:


> أنا لا أجد له أثرا في العربية الفصحى .



الاستخدام غير رسمي. إن كان موجودا في الفصحى فعلى الأغلب لم يسجله أحد. حتى في العامية، لو كانت اللهجات العامة تُكتب بصورة رسمية لا أظن أن أحدا كان سيضع استخداما مثل هذا في كتاب أو شعر - هل تجد له أثرا في الشعر العامي مثلا؟
أنا لا أقول أنه كان موجودا في الفصحى، ما أقول أننا لا نعرف ذلك


----------



## Mejeed

elroy said:


> هذا الشيء شائع جدًا في فلسطين، بحيث أنني أستصعب تصوّر أنه أشيع بكثير في العراق.



وهو شائع جدا كذلك في العراق ، والحقيقة أني لم أتوقع أن يكون مثل هذا الاستخدام موجودا في اللهجات الأخرى ، باستثناء احتمالية وجوده في الخليجية منها ، وخاصة الكويتية باعتبار القرب المكاني .



Mahaodeh said:


> لا أعرف تفسيرا رسميا، ولكنني أظن أنه بدأ كصيغة تحبب للصغار، ثم انتشر
> لاحظ أنه يُقال للصغار أكثر مما يقال للكبار، ولاحظ كيف حين يكون الوالدان غاضبين، يناديان الطفل باسمه لا بالاستخدام المعكوس


تفسير معقول جدا .



Mahaodeh said:


> لم اسمع بلغة أخرى تفعل مثل هذا، ولكن حتى وإن كانت هناك لغة أخرى تعكس الاستخدام هكذا، فهذا لا يعنى أنه دخيل، قد تكون اللغة الأخرى تأثرت بالعربية، أو قد يكون الاستخدام في اللغتين نشأ بصورة مستقلة


نعم صحيح ، 
وأنا ذكرته من جهة الاحتمال .



Mahaodeh said:


> الاستخدام غير رسمي. إن كان موجودا في الفصحى فعلى الأغلب لم يسجله أحد. حتى في العامية، لو كانت اللهجات العامة تُكتب بصورة رسمية لا أظن أن أحدا كان سيضع استخداما مثل هذا في كتاب أو شعر - هل تجد له أثرا في الشعر العامي مثلا؟
> أنا لا أقول أنه كان موجودا في الفصحى، ما أقول أننا لا نعرف ذلك



في الشعر الشعبي العراقي يوجد مثل هذا الاستخدام ، وان كان على نطاق ضيق . وأظن أنه لو كان موجودا في الفصحى فسنجد له أمثلة في المدونات ، على الأقل في القصص المدونة قبل ظهور اللهجات .


----------



## rayloom

تستعمل كذلك في الحجاز بشكل أقل ومختلف. إذ لاحظت مثلا في اللهجات الشامية أن الأم قد تنادي ابنها "ماما" بينما لدينا لن تناديه إلا "بابا".


----------

